# roaching a mane???



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

* Sets the box of wine on the counter* I feel for you, I really do. Hog it off and start over is about the only option you have. You could take the scissors and cut it all the same length since you still have a bit left....


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

*Pours a glass and hands one to Rascaholic* Thanks, Friend!

Yes, it looks like my last option. Mr. Big needs a roached mane about like I need a tutu. He's my fleabit grey, 14.2 h Pillsbury doughboy, and even though (gasp) he's a normal weight this Spring, he still is built like a small tank and has a cresty neck. Oh, this is going to be gorgeous. NOT. 
Where's the Smilie for disgusted???


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, it happens.

We've always used manual sheep shears to roach/trim our horses/mules. I only recently bought a pair of electric clippers for bridle paths and such.

Only suggestion I can really offer is that you can trim his mane in a way that can make his neck look not quite so ugly. If it is an uneven crest, you can leave small sections longer and make the mane look smooth and arched (think Fjord horses). The same can be done if the horse's neck is flat.

We used to do that with our driven mules, because mules tend to have a flatter neck than a horse, we would arch their mane so that it gave them the look of a crestier neck.


Also, if you cut it shorter (an inch or two) and it doesn't stand up right away, give it a few days before deciding to cut it all the way off. Sometimes it takes a while for the mane to stand up.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

HagonNag said:


> *Pours a glass and hands one to Rascaholic* Thanks, Friend!
> 
> Yes, it looks like my last option. Mr. Big needs a roached mane about like I need a tutu. He's my fleabit grey, 14.2 h Pillsbury doughboy, and even though (gasp) he's a normal weight this Spring, he still is built like a small tank and has a cresty neck. Oh, this is going to be gorgeous. NOT.
> Where's the Smilie for disgusted???


You're welcome. Nothing hurt in trying to trim it up. It does give you a couple weeks head start on the buzz cut option. I took a look in your photos, he'll actually look decent if you do have to totally hog it.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

smrobs said:


> LOL, it happens.
> 
> We've always used manual sheep shears to roach/trim our horses/mules. I only recently bought a pair of electric clippers for bridle paths and such.
> 
> ...


Oh I love me a good set of mules! I will admit to knowing almost nothing about them, but I still love the look of them and their work ethic is awesome. Well, it is if they have good training LOL.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I am chilling some British Columbian award winning sparkling wine right now for the party with the pity theme. When hubby gets home this evening and he pops the cork (to the wine, let's keep it "G" rated), and pours us each a glass, I will make a toast & say-Here's to Mr. Big Stuff! No further explanation is needed for hubby and by the way, his mane is roached too (he has a shaved head). I am sure your Mr. Big Stuff will look as sexy as my guy with a shaved mane!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

LOL I'll try and get some pictures up!


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Got any carrots to go with that wine?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Holy goodness, what a thick neck! He's got such a sweet face.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

ROFL!!! Yes, he has a thick neck and he always HAS had a thick neck. 
That sweet face is deceptive... but it's a good thing he's got it because then people can say, oh, you've got such a sweet face instead of gee, you're fat!!!

He's very good at using that thick neck. He is strong as an ox and twice as opinionated. In most of these pictures he's standing in his fat lockup otherwise known as a drylot. 

He came to me literally looking like a beachball on legs. I have the world's airest fern and the world's hardest keeper. Just ONCE I'd love to own a normal horse.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

HagonNag said:


>


Oh yes!! Mr Big could definitely pull off a hogged mane! He'd be stunning if her were bald  Oh and please tell Mr Big thanks. Between Wares and I, we could get the participants tipsy in the pity party. *breaks out more wine for later* :wink:


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

I'll try to post when he's hogged. This should be fun. He's incredibly smart and incredibly willful and while being ridden is one of his approved activities, being brushed and fussed with is definitely NOT on the list. ***Pass the wine...I'm gonna need it!***


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

*breaks out the bourbon for this one* Good luck and please do post pictures. He is a hot looking fella. I bet he rides one of 2 ways, either smooth as polished glass, or like a jack hammer on crack. LOL

ETA: Wow I have drank more figurative alcohol on the forum than the real stuff in the past several years:happydance:I am being corrupted and I like it.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Rascaholic said:


> *breaks out the bourbon for this one* Good luck and please do post pictures. He is a hot looking fella. I bet he rides one of 2 ways, either smooth as polished glass, or like a jack hammer on crack. LOL
> 
> ETA: Wow I have drank more figurative alcohol on the forum than the real stuff in the past several years:happydance:I am being corrupted and I like it.


LOL, You've got the ride right... It's both!! When he gaits he's smooth as glass. He has a FAST rack and a FAST running walk. Unfortunately, when he's not racking he has a lot of junk in the trunk...and you feel absolutely everything! But he's been mine now for 7 years and he's absolutely predictable: He's either going to be good as gold or a royal PITA. You never really know until you climb on, which horse you get to deal with: Napolean who thinks he's 17 hands and rules the world, or Sheriff Andy Taylor who's more than happy to go along with your plans. 
None of my friends will ride him: they've seen him in action. I love him, but no one would put up with him unless they're really looking for a challenge. He's taught me a lot.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Isn't that the best kind of horse though. The one who takes us down a peg or two and still remains in our hearts!!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Mr. Big sounds like my kind of horse-LOL! He's a cutie. My mare just loves to put her head through the bars and rub off some of the mane right in the middle of her neck. Then there will be the mohawk, then it lays over, starts looking decent & she does it again! But we only trail ride, hardly anybody sees her, as less than 6 vehicles will pass by in a 24-hour period, so I don't lose any sleep over it. If another horse or animal is chewing it-how about something like Bitter Apple so it won't be as tasty?


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Cacowgirl, We "only" trail ride also...but all of my friends see him, and everyone else we share the trails with. I'd like him to look presentable. He's the odd man out in the pasture with only 2 other geldings, so he's always looking for another horsey friend. In every group of 3, one gets left out. That's Big. He's low man on the totem pole and it's a shame, because he's really friendly with other horses. People? Not so much. He'd much rather try to figure out a way to intimidate people. He keeps a scorecard in his head, and if you want to do ANYTHING with him, you had better be way ahead on points. 
Ticks have been really bad here this year and hogging his mane should help with that also. I've tried to even it up a little and it just looks pathetic. Better to just bushhog it and be done with it. 

He used to have the most beautiful mane and tail...all black with silver streaks, now he's just silvered out. In our area with orange clay, it means keeping it white becomes a nightmare. NO mane will be a lot easier, but thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

*The New, Improved Mr. Big Stuff....sans mane!*


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Aww, I think it looks cute roached!! He's cute in general  Just a big marshmallow


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

LOL He looks big, but he's only 14.2 hh.....and he THINKS he's slim. He also thinks he's 17 hh and rules the world. At least he tries to convince everyone but me of that fact. He gave up with me. Finally.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

OH MY GOD HE IS SO CUTE
I just wanna squeeze him!


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

:happydance::clap::clap::thumbsup: I KNEW he had the neck to pull that doo off! He looks so sleek and handsome, ok he looks a little chunky, but he still rocks a hog!


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

LOL, Thanks everyone! Rascaholic, I was really worried that his neck would look even thicker...but it doesn't! It actually looks thinner! And yes, he looks chunky, but if you knew how hard I work to only keep him chunky...this foody will actually chew on pokeweed if there isn't anything else around to eat!!


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

He looks good! Maybe the other geldings will be jealous and want to hang out with him now...


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

his mane is not that bad. I have seen where the hair has been down to nothin in spots. Try to ' pull it' to even it out . i would braid it .


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Told ya Mr. Big Stuff would look sexy with a shaved mane:wink:!


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

stevenson said:


> his mane is not that bad. I have seen where the hair has been down to nothin in spots. Try to ' pull it' to even it out . i would braid it .


I think it's past that solution, but thanks! :-o


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

waresbear said:


> Told ya Mr. Big Stuff would look sexy with a shaved mane:wink:!


I should have known the expert in sexy would know!!!:lol:


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi there! I don't post too often but read a lot and any time the subject of roaching a mane comes up, it grabs my attention since I do it to my boy that I ride English. Not too many have the courage to do it. I LOVE how Mr. Big Stuff looks in his new hair cut.  I originally roached Mojo's mane because he had huge chunks missing and no matter what I did, I couldn't get it to catch up with the rest and it grew out straggly and thin. So I bit the bullet and roached him. Haven't gone back since. I love how it looks on him and since I play with dressage on him, it gives the illusion of permanent braids. I'm also able to fill in his neck a little by letting it grow out just slightly and then clipping it curved. I just love it. I'll share a couple of pics when I first did it (that date should be 6/13/2011) and one I just took yesterday with it slightly grown out. Oh and it's funny someone mentioned Mr. Big Stuff looks sexy. That's the first thing my husband said about Mojo too.  Anyway, just wanted to share.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

LoL, now that he's looking sexy, Mamakatje, maybe I should try playing some dressage with him also! Your Mojo is beautiful!!! I'm afraid dressage with Big would be a lost cause. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

See, both these boys rock a hog. I know it used to be quite common to do mules because so many got the donkey mane. I love the look on the big chunky necked horses. If I had a nice draft (one day) with some chunk on the neck, I would so do this. Rascal however would look like a cement block on a tooth pick if I did his this way. Biggo TWH block head on a neck that needs muscle LOL. Seriously, I think my guy has a nice shaped head, proportionate to his body.

Had to add that or he might get a complex


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

But those big ol' TWH heads look SO good with unicorn horns, why would you worry about their manes???? 

As for TWHs having big heads...yeah, they do. That's where they fit all their brains. (psssttt...don't tell anyone I said this, cause I gots friends with quarter horses, but their head is REAL little...cause all they gots to put in them is cow brains!)


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

HagonNag said:


> But those big ol' TWH heads look SO good with unicorn horns, why would you worry about their manes????
> 
> As for TWHs having big heads...yeah, they do. That's where they fit all their brains. (psssttt...don't tell anyone I said this, cause I gots friends with quarter horses, but their head is REAL little...cause all they gots to put in them is cow brains!)


:rofl::rofl::rofl: this is funny! I would agree to an extent too! I do love a smart, spunky, old school QH though. 

If I could take Rascals gait, old style QH build and the minds of both and combine them, I'd be a happy one.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Sounds like what you need is a quarterhorse that does an Indian Shuffle. They do exist, and the gait is also found in BLM mustangs. Smmmooooothhhhh!


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Nahhh I think I'll keep my lunk headed baby  and Rascal too.:lol:


----------

